# 70 amp service to shed question.



## DanCampbell (Apr 30, 2019)

Hello,
I hope I'm posting in the correct place, I did some searches but I want to make sure I'm doing things correctly.

I want to run a 70 Amp service to my shed, it's 75' away from the house.

I will be using a 70 Amp breaker in the house, 4 gauge wire in 1 1/4 pvc, and a 100 amp sub panel in the shed itself.


I have pics, but I can't post attachments at this point.

It's a Square D QO load center with 4 slots in the middle, but I was told by the guy at Home depot that those spaces are unusable, I have yet to take the cover off and look. It's old, E1 series

Any thoughts would be great, thank you.
Dan


----------



## DanCampbell (Apr 30, 2019)

Sorry, please disregard this message, I am a do it yourself-er, I will not post here.
Thank you.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Good catch! :biggrin:


----------

